# Cory sexing!!!



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Corys are pretty easy to sex. Females are larger and have much rounder abdomens. 

Here's a good photo showing males and a female.









Note the female on top.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

That seems logical from the pic, but it also seems to me that the female is pregant? If she is how do I tell male between female if she isn't pregnant without venting them, or is that the only sure way?


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Livebearers are the only fish that get "pregnant". Corys are egg-layers. That is an adult female in breeding condition. The females will always have rounder, deeper bodies than males. There's no real way to sex very young corys.

Here's another photo of a different species for you. Can you tell the males from the females? 










You mentioned that you have Salt & Pepper corys. I've kept those guys before, and they're really easy to sex. The females do get much larger than the males, and they are much wider and deeper in the body than the males. Some cory species, like the pygmies are harder to sex.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's another photo to help.










Again, you can see that the females are much wider than the males. There are two females and one male in that photo.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, yeah, I know what you mean when I said "pregnant", but I think you knew what I meant. Yeah in that 2nd pic, it goes M/F/M/F, both my cories are still young, so we'll see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

From above:

Looks like a tugboat=female

Looks like a speedboat=male


----------



## Witz_N_Charm (Aug 8, 2006)

here is a way to sex
try netting your fish AWAY from plants as female is stronger and will pick up as female if a male fish is near a female of anything. 
http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=Witz_N_Charm

i am sorry to have you view my homepage for the sexing, i left another forum because i posted a science trick i was taught and i was flamed for it, so i will just point you this way

http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=Witz_N_Charm

unless your corys a hermaphidite  this should work
(all disbelievers TRY it before your gums flap and say it doesnt work


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Fishboy08 said:


> Ok, yeah, I know what you mean when I said "pregnant", but I think you knew what I meant. Yeah in that 2nd pic, it goes M/F/M/F, both my cories are still young, so we'll see what happens. Thanks!



You got it! 

It just takes a practiced eye. Once you get the hang of it, you'll be able to tell the apart easily.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, thanks Titania for all the help!


----------



## Witz_N_Charm (Aug 8, 2006)

sorry i didnt remember xanga lock was on. i disabled it


----------

